

Tell HN: Open-Invite Thanksgiving in SF was a Success - MediaSquirrel

10 days ago (or so), I made an open invite to anyone alone in San Francisco on Thanksgiving to come to our house for dinner.<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4819792<p>The event was a smashing success! About 15 people from the HN community showed up. We ate, we drank (some more than others), we talked and we told stories. It was the best Thanksgiving I had in years.<p>http://www.flickr.com/photos/fidelramos/8210866302/in/set-72157632076081113
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fidelramos/8209779319/in/set-72157632076081113
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fidelramos/8210868806/in/set-72157632076081113
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fidelramos/8209783247/in/set-72157632076081113
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fidelramos/8209783641/in/set-72157632076081113
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fidelramos/8210871646/in/set-72157632076081113
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fidelramos/8209781867/in/set-72157632076081113<p>Album: http://www.flickr.com/photos/fidelramos/sets/72157632076081113/with/8210866302/<p>HN'ers even took turns entertaining Luca, our uber-smiley 8 month old son. Some guests were clearly more comfortable around babies than others. ;)<p>While it was a little stressful in the beginning, everyone was so grateful: "Dude, this is so much better than sitting at home alone reading Hacker News." I heard that sentiment expressed over and over again.<p>Turkey was eaten. Connections were forged. Friends were made.<p>Honestly, the whole thing was a magical experience. I think I might even turn it into a Thanksgiving tradition.<p>-Matt Mireles
Founder, Swig! (SwigMe.com): The liquor store in your pocket.
======
PureSin
I attended and had a great time (and lots of food too).

Thanks again to Matt for hosting this event. Good luck with SwigMe.com

------
theatraine
Matt, thanks for hosting the event, it was a great way to meet and talk to
like-minded individuals. Also, my compliments to the cook, the meal was
delicious! Best of luck with <http://SwigMe.com>, Adrian (co-founder of
<http://audionotch.com>)

------
gadders
What a nice man, and a very understanding wife :-)

